# Proposition: Move STORY HOUR to top level



## WizarDru (Feb 7, 2002)

Given it's popularity, what is the possibilty of moving the Story Hour link to the same level as General RPG Discussion and Rules Discussion?  Putting it Under Bits and Pieces just seems like an extra level of abstraction which seems unneccessary for one of the most popular forums on ENWorld.


My .02, anywho.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 7, 2002)

I've tried to add direct links in to the forum summary page itself, but it didn't work. We originally used sub-forums because the sheer vast volume of forums was very off-putting to people visiting the site for the first time.  

When the direct link was available, it was no real problem; now, though, I certainly find it annoying.  

How do other people feel?


----------



## Darkness (Feb 7, 2002)

I like it the way it is. Also, the same argument could be made for, say, IC or Fight Club. So let's let Story Hour stay where it is.


----------



## WizarDru (Feb 7, 2002)

Well, I'll accept that, but I'd disagree that it's the same as IC or Fight Club.  Fight Club is a small group of folks that generate a LARGE number of posts...while Story Hour is a small number of folks generating a large number of views.  Piratecat's story hour alone has over 10,000 views!  IC is much the same, I think, but honestly I haven't taken the time to really check it out.

It just seems to me that it's one of the most popular things on the boards, it should be easily accesible.


On a different note, should Rogue's Gallery be under Bits and Pieces or DM's Stuff?  Makes me no never mind, but I always assumed it would be under the former, not the latter.  But that's just me.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Feb 7, 2002)

Count me in favor of moving Story Hour to an equal footing with General Discussion and the Rules Forum, for all the reasons that others have mentioned.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 7, 2002)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> *Well, I'll accept that, but I'd disagree that it's the same as IC or Fight Club.  Fight Club is a small group of folks that generate a LARGE number of posts...while Story Hour is a small number of folks generating a large number of views.  Piratecat's story hour alone has over 10,000 views!  IC is much the same, I think, but honestly I haven't taken the time to really check it out.
> 
> It just seems to me that it's one of the most popular things on the boards, it should be easily accesible.
> 
> ...



Ah, well - you're right after all, I guess. So count me in, then.  And yeah, Rogue's Gallery should be in DM's Stuff, now that B'n'P is mostly IC/Story Hour stuff. Still, if we moved SH and RG out of there, we'd also need to rename B'n'P - which we wanted to do anyway.


----------



## MythandLore (Feb 7, 2002)

If Story Hour was to go it's own, I think House Rules should too.


----------



## Chacal (Feb 7, 2002)

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *If Story Hour was to go it's own, I think House Rules should too. *



Agreed !

Especially with the disapearance of 
the Bottom Jump menu.

But I think each member has a sublist of forums he/she checks regularly and would like to see in the main list.

I'm afraid we just have to use bookmarks, folks !

Chacal


----------



## WizarDru (Feb 7, 2002)

Chacal said:
			
		

> *
> But I think each member has a sublist of forums he/she checks regularly and would like to see in the main list.
> 
> I'm afraid we just have to use bookmarks, folks !
> ...




I sincerely doubt that any thread in House Rules has every crossed 1000 views.  There are at least seven in Story Hour that do so, and will continue to be popular.  Add to this the fact that there are at least two dozen that have crossed the 300-500 view mark, and that there are an equal number of posts (2300-2500) for less than half as many threads.

It just seems that the Story Hour is more popular with more people than House Rules.  Both are good forums, regardless....but I think the numbers show it's not Pork Barrel preference, it's really the highest volume for viewing.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 7, 2002)

I fully agree with Wizardru. Story Hour is one of the most popular forum, not in terms of posts, but in terms of views.

Please, move it to the main board.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 7, 2002)

Posts in fight club generate quite a few views considering the short amount of time they are allowed to stay on the front page.  A glance through the views column will show that the average fight gets close to 300 views though they are only up for approximately 12-24 hours before dissapearing into fight history

the current fight registration has only been up since monday and already has close to 900 views.  

and the EN world game of death which started only a couple days ago also has close to 900 views already.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm sure that everyone can come up with very convincing arguments as to why their favourite forum should be on the top level - do it for Story Hour, the House RUles poeple will be asking for the same within a dew weeks, followed by the Fight Club people, then the... you get the idea.  Problem is, I'm sure that *every* forum has its fans.  I think we pretty much have the best layout we can expect right now.

As for the "Story Hour threads get more views and is therefore more popular" argument, that's a load of baloney, I'm afraid.  Individual threads there are longer and last longer than in, say Gen Discussion; would you say that it's more popular than Gen Discussion?  Story Hour could have a single thread in it with 3 posts, yet still meet that criteria. An equally valid way of measuring how popular a forum is would be to measure how long a given thread stayed on the first page - the quicker it gets knocked off the more popular the forum.  Story Hour would rank fairly low by that criteria.


----------



## Chacal (Feb 14, 2002)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I sincerely doubt that any thread in House Rules has every crossed 1000 views. *
> [



Please have a look at a forum before stating something about it. 
Granted, you have to click twice to get there 




> It just seems that the Story Hour is more popular with more people than House Rules.



This is an accurate statement I agree with. But what's so difficult about using bookmarks ?

Sure, newcomers might not find it the first time they come here, but if they stay long enough to get curious about the other forums, or to see Story hour update anouncements in the general forum, they'll eventually find it.


Chacal


----------



## WizarDru (Feb 14, 2002)

The horse is dead.  You can stop beating it, honest. 

Seriously, I got the message.  It's a valid point that each forum has its fans, and to move one up means moving many up, and that way lies madness. 

Consider the matter dropped.


----------

